# Probleme mit Xorg [solved]

## Moonfire

hi,

mußte mein gesamtes system neu aufsetzen und kann seit dem X nicht mehr starten.

ich bekomme folgendes log ausgegeben:

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux moonX 2.6.17 #8 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 18$

Build Date: 20 September 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 21 03:17:47 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Acer"

(**) |   |-->Device "NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]"

(**) |-->Screen "TV1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TV"

(**) |   |-->Device "NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/,

        /usr/share/fonts/monafont/,

        /usr/share/fonts/mplus/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directo$

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00$

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 06,01,00$

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00$

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10$

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20$

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,822c rev a2 class 04,01,00$

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a$

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85$

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85$

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev f2 class 06,04,01$

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,812a rev f3 class 06,80,00$

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00$

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00$

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00$

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00$

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00$

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00$

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00$

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00$

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00$

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 104c,9066 card 104c,9067 rev 00 class 02,80,00$

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,0163 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00$

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is$

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cl$

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 8

-------------- snip ----------------

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type$

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de(nodeadkeys)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de(nodeadkeys)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Fatal server error:

could not open default cursor font 'cursor'

```

und hier nun meine xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extens$

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

#    Load       "GLCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/afms/adobe/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-xft-fonts/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/libdockapp-fonts/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/mikachan-font/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/monafont/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/mplus/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xawtv/"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xdtv/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "7"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Acer"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 79.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "TV"

        HorizSync       30.0-50.0

        VertRefresh     60.0-60.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce" *

        Identifier "NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]"

        Driver      "nvidia"

#       BoardName       "0x0320"

#       BoardName       "0x0163"

#       BoardName       "0x0163"

        Screen          0

#       Option          "RenderAccel" "false"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "true"

#       Option          "RandRRotation"  "1"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "TwinView" "on"

        Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync"     "30-50"

        Option          "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"   "60"

        Option          "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1024x768; 1024x768, 10$

        Option          "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

        Option          "TVOutFormat" "Composite"

        Option          "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT, TV"

        Option          "IgnoreEDID" "false"

#       ChipSet "GeForce FX 5500"

#       Option          "NvAGP"     "1"

        Option          "TVOverScan" "1.0"

        Option          "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

#       Option  "NvAGP" "1"

#    VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "TV1"

        Device          "NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]"

#       Device          "NVIDIA GeForce"

        Monitor         "TV"

#       Option          "MetaModes" "1024x768, 1024x768; 1024x768, 800$

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE]"

#       Device     "NVIDIA GeForce"

        Monitor    "Acer"

        DefaultDepth     24

#       Option          "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1024x768, 1024x768; 10$

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

        Screen          "TV1" 0 1

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Dadurch läßt sich leider nix starten.

Habe schon massig dinge aus dem web getestet, leider war noch keine lösung dabei.

Danke für die HilfeLast edited by Moonfire on Sat Sep 23, 2006 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Hast du diese xorg.conf selbst geschrieben?

Denn bei den Fonts steht bei mir was anderes und ich habe sie automatisch mit Xorg -configure erstellt und danach nur noch das nötigste angepasst. Und so funktioniert sie dann auch in der Regel immer.

Hier hast du mal meine zum vergleichen:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@sslinux)  Sam Aug 12 14:54:45 CEST 2006

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "itouchin"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "ch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RandRRotation"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ExactModeTimingsDVI"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LoadKernelModule"      # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Auch dieses DRI am schluss habe ich nicht.

Versuchs doch erst mit ner Standard config die dir das programm:

```
Xorg -configure
```

gibt und passe dann eines nach dem anderen an.

----------

## schmidicom

Und das hier ist auch noch recht nützlich beim erstellen einer xorg.conf mit ner nVidia Grafikkarte:

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz

----------

## Moonfire

ja, die datei hatte ich damsl selbst geschrieben und funzte auch immer wunderbar. nur jetzt halt nach dem neu bauen nicht mehr.

wenn ich nun eine neue x.org.conf anlegen lasse mit X --configure und dann starten möchte gibt es zwei fehler:

1.  waiting for X server to shutdown FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

wenn ich nun den schriftenpfad in der xorg.conf auskommentierem kommt folgender fehler

2. Fatal server error:

    could not open default font 'fixed'

    XIO: fatal IO eror 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

    after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

hier nun die neu erstellte xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

#       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

EndSectiLoad  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

Section Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"sr/share/X11/rgb"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSectiOption      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 6200 LE"

        BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und das hier ist auch noch recht nützlich beim erstellen einer xorg.conf mit ner nVidia Grafikkarte:
> 
> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz

 

Und hier gibts das ebuild:   :Twisted Evil: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129446

Grüße

Franz

----------

## dave87

 *Moonfire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.  waiting for X server to shutdown FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
> 
> wenn ich nun den schriftenpfad in der xorg.conf auskommentierem kommt folgender fehler
> ...

 

Hi. Was passiert nach Fehler 1 wenn du den Schriftenpfad nicht auskommentierst? 

Ich kenne die Fehlermeldung, bin nur gerade nicht sicher ob ich die selbe Pfadangabe habe, imho aber egal.

Der Fehler hält jedoch meine X-Server nicht vom starten ab.

----------

## Moonfire

wenn ich es nicht auskommentiere kommt fehler 1.

wenn ich es auskommentiere kommt fehler 2.   :Wink: 

----------

## dave87

Habs nochmal nachgeschaut, mein Fehler war 

```
FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

 Aber wie das fixing vermuten lässt hat er wohl was repariert, denn jetzt kommt der Fehler nicht mehr.

Wundert mich nur wieso das bei Dir nicht klappt.

Zu deiner neuen Xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

>         Load  "freetype"sr/share/X11/rgb"

 

sollte das nicht nur Load "freetype" heissen?

Und dort fehlt imho auch die Auflösung, die benutzt werden soll.

Beispiel:

```

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x800 1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800 1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

```

Und beim Monitor fehlen die Raten (obwohl ich nicht sicher bin ob es nicht auch ohne die Angaben funktioniert)

Beispiel

```

Section "Monitor"

       Identifier   "Monitor0"

       HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

       VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

```

Die Raten bekommst du übrigens (ausser aus dem Monitorhandbuch) am besten unter knoppix per ddx-info o.ä.

----------

## Moonfire

sorry, aber da schient es oben beim copy und paste aus der console einen fehler gegeben zu haben.

da fehlt was im obene conf file.

hab jetzt aber mal ein cleanes mit dem tipp von franzf erstellt:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@moonX)  Thu Sep 21 13:38:25 CEST 2006

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

SectLoad"ServerLayo"glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

EndSedentifier            "

    Driver         "mouse"

SectOptioniles"    "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSOption         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Op             "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSectionodule"

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver          kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

EndSModelName       Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

SectVertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

EndSSubSection      Display"

        Depth       24

Sect    Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  EndSubSection

EndSection

```

das bringt mit ein "nvidia-xconfig"

allerdings dann auch wieder mit fehler 1

----------

## franzf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496191.html

Merge mal die da erwähnten Fonts.

Das Fehlen (einiger) dieser hat schon manchmal X vom Starten abgehalten.

----------

## Moonfire

hatte ich auch gleich getestet, hat aber leider nicht geholfen das nachbauen der schriften.

ich werde heute nacht wenn ich zu hause bin mal ein downgrade durchführen.

kann es unter umständen auch an den nvidia treibern liegen?

hab die ganz normalen nvidia-driver gemerged, hatte vorher im alten system alelrdings noch

nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx am laufen. damals ging es noch, heute auch nicht mehr

thx soweit   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Moonfire

so, habe ein downgrad durchgeführt und auch mal die nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx gebaut, so wie früher.

bringt keine besserung.

weiterhin fehler 2:

could not open default cursor font 'cursor'

hat keiner eine direkte idee woran das liegen kann?

dein einzige unterschied ist der, das ich nee graka hab und nen auch ein 64bit system am laufen habe

(AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+)

----------

## psyqil

```
emerge media-fonts/font-cursor-misc
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Moonfire

dieses paket hatte ich bereits emerged.   :Wink: 

kam ja auch in der anleitung im anderen beitrag mit vor.

langsam verzweifel ich echt an der problematik, mal der eine und mal der andere fehler.

----------

## franzf

Bist du den Weg über das HowTo gegangen?

Also schön Einträge

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

Dann  emerge xorg-x11?

Verwendest du X-7.0 oder 7.1?

Welchen nvidia-driver nimmst du?

Mach vllt mal ein sync + emerge -uDN + revdep-rebuild

Was mir im Log noch auffällt:

Using VT number 8

Bei mir used er 7...

Vllt liegt hier die Wurzel des Übels  :Wink:  (baselayout-changes???)

Du kannst auch mal ein Knoppix starten, die xorg.conf in deine Gentoo-Installation kopieren (vorher das Original sichern!), und schauen was passiert.

Irgendwie ist das alles komisch  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

// edit

Beim pasten deiner letzten xorg.conf ging auch wieder was schief...

Mich würd die Section "ServerLayout" interessieren, speziell mal Screen...

----------

## Moonfire

hi franzf

ja, ich habe xorg-x11 mit diesen einträgen gebaut, da es ja damals auch super damit ging.

ich habe nun wieder die version 7.1auf dem system und den xorg-server 1.1.1-r1

beim downgrad hatte ich allerdings auch die kleineren versionen getestet die noch im portage lagen

treiber sind atm bei mir die nvidia-drivers

beim test hatte ich allerdings auch wieder die alten bewährten nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx getestet.

redep-rebuild hatte ich auch nochmal durchlaufen lassen, brachte abe auch nix zu tage.

so, und hier heute mal die richtigen files im ganzen   :Wink: 

hier die xorg.conf die von nvidia-xconfig erstellt wurde:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@moonX)  Thu Sep 21 13:38:25 CEST 2006

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

und hier mal die ausführliche /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux moonX 2.6.17 #8 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 18 13:45:06 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 22 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 22 13:25:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,815a rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,815a rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,815a rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 1043,822c rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,815a rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 1043,815a rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev f2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,812a rev f3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 104c,9066 card 104c,9067 rev 00 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 10de,0163 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdf00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:12:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(5:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 6200 LE rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfb000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfcfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8774

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8774  Tue Aug  1 21:43:53 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 05:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6200 LE at PCI:5:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.44.02.49.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6200 LE at PCI:5:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer AL1912 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer AL1912 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA TV Encoder (TV-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): TV encoder: NVIDIA

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdfc0000 - 0xfdfdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02afff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02ffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfcfe0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

MfG Moonfire

----------

## franzf

Schreib mal bei "Mouse0" ein Protocol rein, haste zumindest ein Warning weniger  :Wink: 

(z.B. :Smile: 

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

Wird aber dein Problem auch net lösen...

Für Xorg-7.1 brauchst du ja den neuesten (Testing)-Treiber:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774

Am Ende deiner log steht eigentlich kein Error, so wie übrigens in der ganzen log...

Steht denn in der Console, aus der du startx aufrufst, irgend eine Meldung?

----------

## Moonfire

genau diesen nvidia treiber hab ich emerged   :Wink: 

hab der maus mal IMPS/2 zugefügt, brachte wie erwartet keine besserung *gg

hab auch mal knoppix gestartet und die xorg.conf kopiert.

dann system neu gestartet und wie fast zu erwarten kamen die gleichen fehler.

erstmal der mit dem FreeFontPath und wenn ich "misc" auskommentiert habe der cursor fehler.

bin echt langsam am verzweifeln, zumal die hardware ja funzt unter knoppix

----------

## firefly

ach ja fallst du immer noch die nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx pakete installiert hast. Die wurden zusammengefasst und zwar in das paket nvidia-drivers  :Smile: . Die alten pakete werden bald aus portage verschwinden.

----------

## Moonfire

deshalb hatte ich auch nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx nicht mehr gebaut.

nur leider hilft mir das auch nicht irgendwie das X zu starten.

ist halt sehr merkwürdig das die fehler sogar auftreten wenn ich die xorg.conf aus

knoppix nehme.

deutet ja irgendwie darauf hin das im system was nicht ganz i.o. ist.

ist halt nur die frage wo diese fehler herkommen.

hab mittlerweile alle pakete die damit zusammenhängen nochmal neu gebaut und

ein einfaches revdep-rebuild durchgeführt.

brachte aber leider auch keine besserung.

hat irgendwer noch eine idee was das prob sein könnte?

----------

## Moonfire

ok, ich habs hinbekommen

ein emerge -eav xorg-server xorg-x11 brachte besserung.

nun läuft alles soweit, fehlt halt nur noch transparenz unter e16, das will atm nicht

werdsch aber auch noch gebacken bekommen

thx euch   :Very Happy: 

----------

